# how many meals a day should i be eating?



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

im trying to bulk but having a hard job, i am eating roughly 3500 cals a day, clean foods. but just wanted to know if im going wrong?

i was wondering if im spose to be eating a load of small meals? or 3 - 4 big meals?

since i dont get up until mid day half the time (not working) i find i try to make up for calories by having big meals.

i dont really count meals, i just try to eat as much as possible every two hours.

should i change it to 6 - 8 small meals?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

17


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

seriously, 6 or 7 good ones


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

wake up earlier and eat every 3 hours from there


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont think not haveing a job is a very good excuse for not gettin up early and gettin your meals in


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

It doesn't really matter, but generally more meals is better.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

"i dont think not haveing a job is a very good excuse for not gettin up early and gettin your meals in"

i have trouble sleeping so im still awake at 4am most days. plus if i aint got no job whats to get up for?

i probably aint burning myslf out since i aint working, thats probably the problem.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you want it that bad youd make yourself get up!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

if thats the case jones maybe fit your day around your sleeping hours, like if you go to bed at 4am have your last meal at 3am for example

so

12pm breakfast :whistling:

2.30pm meal 2

5pm meal 3

8 pm meal 4

12am meal 5

3am meal 6

hope this helps a lil


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Jones234 said:


> "i dont think not haveing a job is a very good excuse for not gettin up early and gettin your meals in"
> 
> i have trouble sleeping so im still awake at 4am most days. plus if i aint got no job whats to get up for?
> 
> i probably aint burning myslf out since i aint working, thats probably the problem.


Get up and go to the gym in the morning, you sound as if you've slipped out

of your routine mate so you'll have to get yourself back into it.

Its tough not having a job but you ain't gonna get another one lieing in bed:whistling:

Try and look forward to the future mate, at least with all that spare time you

can get your training in and then rest and recuperate.

Got to think positive:thumbup1:

Best of Luck

Tel


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how many times a day are you hungry? this should indicate how many times you eat.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> how many times a day are you hungry? this should indicate how many times you eat.


Are we not supposed to train our bodies to eat less more times a day, thus making

us speed our metabolism up and help our bodies to use the marconutrients more

effectively

I'm sure jw swears by it:lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Are we not supposed to train our bodies to eat less more times a day, thus making
> 
> us speed our metabolism up and help our bodies to use the marconutrients more
> 
> ...


HAHA yeh munching on jaffas between meals will speed up your metabolism and allow more food to be consumed or more bottles of stella


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> HAHA yeh munching on jaffas between meals will speed up your metabolism and allow more food to be consumed or more bottles of stella


Dont forget though, no jaffas after 2 am in the morning:lol:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

doesnt matter IMO. just get in the calories within a 24hr period. ur body doesnt care too much about the frequency. ive read alot of studies, and the difference between multiple meals and a few huge meals are minimal. as your bulking, the extra boost you can get from multiple meals whilst trying to cut doesnt matter. and even at this point, i think its overrated.

calories in > calories out, and YOU WILL gain weight.

this is also a reason why shakes are good. try making some protein flapjacks also.


----------



## msowerby18 (Jun 8, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Get up and go to the gym in the morning, you sound as if you've slipped out
> 
> of your routine mate so you'll have to get yourself back into it.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong following this advice mate, after getting your **** out of bed at 6am a few days in a row you'll soon be falling asleep at a decent time.

On your original question just work out how many calories you need for your goal ie. bulking/cutting/maintaining and try and spread them through the day however suits you best but i'd say at least 3 meals.


----------



## Jones234 (Jul 7, 2009)

cheers for all the answers. i will look into what you said.


----------

